# crop or no crop?...



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

ok this is the thing i cant make up my mind should i get them croped or no what do u think?....

http://i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb242/blondie03044/172.jpg


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

I say dont. I love the ears the way they are!


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

I would Crop but it really depends on what you prefer...... even though I only have one of my dogs cropped I wish I would have done all of them!!!! but if they lay good and don't look all crazy in diff directions they look good with ears!


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

i like ears on a pit. i think that they look mean with them croped also their heads look bigger. but you do what you want.
rick


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

It is a personal choice really.

I vote for leave the ears alone

All of mine have natural ears:woof: 

FYI
Also how old is that pup? Many vets require it be done by a certain age or it gets a lot more expensive if they even will do it at all


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

I say no because she looks likes she about 6 or 7 months and it will be expensive like patch o pits said 2 because i just love all natural ears i almost thought about cropping butterscotches ears but i realized that her 1 ear up 1 ear down is her trademark lol


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

i say crop if her ears really go in two different directions all of the time. I get my dogs ears cropped... Indi is going next month... as well as Neela to get spayed. I personally like it. My vet won't do it unless they are 3.5 -4 months old because that is generally where the ears stay at that point. She gives a guarantee of satisfaction with her crops. They will stand and be exactly what you want. She wants Indi with a longer crop(like Neela), but I'm fighting for a shorter... Im going to have to bring her pictures of her parents to show her what she'll probably look like later in life. If you crop do you know what style you're going to do? Its personal preference, but most definately get it done by a vet with a good reputation. ask for references and A good vet will show you their work and go through the options with you. if you have any hesitations with a particular vet then don't do it... also don't go straight to the cheapest. Indi, after everything is all said and done will cost around $200.00. Neela is going to cost me $200.00 for her spaying only because i have developed a relationship with this vet. next month is going to be an expensive one for the dogs, but they're worth every penny.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

I say don't crop


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

Don't crop.

Your dog was born that way. No need to change it for personal gain.


----------



## cherol (Jan 7, 2007)

I think they look good naturally , however we don't crop ears....


----------



## OUTLAW (Nov 3, 2006)

I would leave the ears alone. Apbt's look more agressive with them cut and with all the negative press I'd play it low key so not to bring futher ignorant attention my way.


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

... her appt is tomorrow.... shes only 4months but shes 30lbs ... and i called 63 vets down here b4 i found one to do it for cheap only 130 out the door now that makes me wanna do it even more.... i dont want to regret it if i dont get it done so i think im goin to do it.
and what outlaw said about when they get their ears done it makes them look more mean and make their breed look worse, but see heres the thing when i walk my dogs in the park or in public i see people walk the other way or they'll come up and say aww how cute what kind of dog and then i tell them and they back up and stop petting them... that makes me sick yea my 3yr old looks a little scary but he would be more likely to lick you to death then bite...people need to stop judgin things just by the way they look. i wish there was someway we could make people realize that


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

well you will always have that judging. my wife walks both of ours by herself on a bike trail. she gets the same thing. boy their soo cute and well behaved what are they? she replies PITS proudly. most have already petted them then they say i guess what you hear isn't always true. we feel you get out of your dog what you put into it!!!!! i still say don't crop. croped ears will make people shy away from your dogs. i know i did before i had mine.
rick


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

blondie03044 said:


> ... her appt is tomorrow.... shes only 4months but shes 30lbs ... and i called 63 vets down here b4 i found one to do it for cheap only 130 out the door now that makes me wanna do it even more.... i dont want to regret it if i dont get it done so i think im goin to do it.


OPbviously that is your choisce but personally if I was going to get it done I wouledn't be loking for the cheapest vet I'd be looking for the best and not only would bring picts of what I wanted done with me but want to see picts of his work. I've seen some reallllllly bad ear crops just be aware once they are cute if they screwed up they can't stick them back on. I have a friend whose dpg pretty much has no easrs thanks to a screw up and another whop had to have them redone and they are still loopsides. I also have a friend eho is a breeder who has always cropped all pups with the same vet and she had one die getting it done. Just some things to think about. I hope it goes well, just make sure the vet really knows what they are doing



> and what outlaw said about when they get their ears done it makes them look more mean and make their breed look worse, but see heres the thing when i walk my dogs in the park or in public i see people walk the other way or they'll come up and say aww how cute what kind of dog and then i tell them and they back up and stop petting them... that makes me sick yea my 3yr old looks a little scary but he would be more likely to lick you to death then bite...people need to stop judgin things just by the way they look. i wish there was someway we could make people realize that


 Actually it does make them look more unapproachable when they are uncropped and because of the media, irresponsible owners, and BYBs people aren't just going to stop being afraid of the dogs. It is a responsible dpg owners job to represent to breed at it's finest when in public. That part has nothing to do with the ears. Get used to the ignornace and grow a thick skin if you want to try and reach people on walks and any place else where they are afraid and ignorant to the 'real' apbt  Cropping or not cropping doesn't really matter as much as the way you represent the breed and your dog's behavior in public


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

its a personal preference... as long as you're out there with your dog (cropped or uncropped) showing what a great animal it ... it will get around. 

DO NOT go for the cheapest... If the cheapest happens to be the best then go for it, but references and pictures are CRUCIAL. You need to have what you want in mind before it happens. dogs do die from complications... get all of the neccessary blood work done before she goes in for the surgery. You also need to have the vet show you her/his consistancy in her pictures... and if she has any dogs in recovery from having the procedure done while you're there ask to see it... if she/he is a good vet they will offer to let you see if before you even ask. also, you need to get a guarantee on the crop job... the guarantee should be that the ears will stand and against all post operative complications (infection or stitches coming loose). also, i'd stick with a vet that strictly does one type of dogs ears (mine only does bulldog types)I had my mini schnauzer done at the cheapest place i could find... the Dr talked all kinds of mumbo jumbo about how good she is, but when i got my puppy back the day after surgery he was handed to me and he shook his head and blood went splattering everywhere (not a good stitch job). when i got him home i noticed that his right ear was a quarter of an inch taller than the left and she took off more of his left side of his ear than the right. (she cut too far down into the base of the ear). i took him back 3 times for the post operative care and they charged me extra for the antibiotics didn't give me an e-collar and i never seen the vet since! she refused to see me because i was made about how crappy of a job she did! I demanded to see and talk to her over the phone 6-7 times and she would conviently be busy or out to lunch. go with reputation versus price when it comes to your dogs life. Cropping is a surgery its not just a booster shot that can be given by anyone. i cant stress it enough please please find a good vet... get to know your bully community and if you see someone with a dog with an awesome crop job ask where they went and how satisfied they are... thats how i got hooked up with my vet was word of mouth not from placing phone calls out of the phone book


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

im goin to bring her in tomorrow and trust me the vet will not be touching her unless i feel 110% happy with everything the last thing i want to do is put her through any more pain... but thanks for the advice i need it, i didnt go when my other dog (snoop) got his done so i dont know what to expect. i printed out lots of pics for the vet so i hope it will go ok.... wish me and karma luck


----------



## BlueDiva (Jul 20, 2007)

IMO no crop. now if i had one of those block head non true APBTs you find all over hip hop mags n what not i might go with a battle crop for looks, but not on my diva. its all personal pref though

also be weary of $130. im not sure where you are or what prices are there but $130 here will get you an illegal immigrant with a butterknife and a nack for infection


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

blondie03044 said:


> ... her appt is tomorrow.... shes only 4months but shes 30lbs ... and i called 63 vets down here b4 i found one to do it for cheap only 130 out the door now that makes me wanna do it even more.... i dont want to regret it if i dont get it done so i think im goin to do it.
> and what outlaw said about when they get their ears done it makes them look more mean and make their breed look worse, but see heres the thing when i walk my dogs in the park or in public i see people walk the other way or they'll come up and say aww how cute what kind of dog and then i tell them and they back up and stop petting them... that makes me sick yea my 3yr old looks a little scary but he would be more likely to lick you to death then bite...people need to stop judgin things just by the way they look. i wish there was someway we could make people realize that


There right if i didnt know the breed and i was a newbie and i saw soem dog coming up to me with horn lookin ears id be a little bit scared but then again its up to yu


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

BlueDiva said:


> IMO no crop. now if i had one of those block head non true APBTs you find all over hip hop mags n what not i might go with a battle crop for looks, but not on my diva. its all personal pref though
> 
> also be weary of $130. im not sure where you are or what prices are there but $130 here will get you an illegal immigrant with a butterknife and a nack for infection


yeah i know what your sayin its not cheap at all the cheapest i was gettin was $275 but then i heard 130!!! i must have asked the lady 5 times "really"... and b4 the vet touches my dog everything has to be perfect. shes my baby and i dont want to hurt her but i love the way they look with cropped ears... but im not goin to get them that short. my bf got our first dogs ears cropped and theres nothin to them


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

blondie03044 said:


> ... her appt is tomorrow.... shes only 4months but shes 30lbs ... and i called 63 vets down here b4 i found one to do it for cheap only 130 out the door now that makes me wanna do it even more.... i dont want to regret it


Wow $130 out the door Sydneys were like $350 and they would only crop ears from 12-15 weeks old and I had to drive 40 miles, make sure you know what you want....


----------



## BullPunk77 (Jul 30, 2007)

i could never bring myself to put my dog through a purely cosmetic procedure, plus i could not afford it


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

understandably but you got to admit the pink tape is cute....:roll:


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

I paid $135 for mine and my vet won't do it after 4 months either yeah it is rather expensive but I'm really not a fan of floppy ears I know I know everybody here loves them and on some dogs yes they are cute but I'm just not that big of a fan


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

yeah i took her down there today and nothin went as planned... the people were mean and didnt seem to care about my dog or my wishes... so i left.... it sucks i really want it done but shes to old now... oh well shes still my little princess and ill love her w/ or w/o her ears


----------



## show me real pits kennels (Aug 16, 2007)

*neela is right.* I have two bulldogs done and one not right now. Yes, crop look good but plan a the next two - weeks to month for your life to be hell possible and if you have a emergency room vet. Keep their number close to you because you will probably use it because they are great with them cropped while they are healing or they are pissed off because they have cone on their head. One time my dog broke the stiches lose not even 2 hours after surgery from shaking so voliently and it look like a freddie kruger movie or something. My car had blood everywhere, my jeans ruined, and new white shoes never recovered. Don't let anyone tell you they hurt so bad they won't touch them! Yeah, right. Pain tolerence in pitbull would you say. I have only had all bad experiences with crops with only one good one that was dog I had 10 years ago. I do my dogs with a superior passion compare to then too. If you have the time and the money I say do it. If you don't plan on spending more than 130 bucks you are dead wrong and defintely ask for referrals to other pitbull owners and no other breed. I made that mistake with a vet who did hundreds of dobies and a couple of pits and did wonderful job to the dobies akc show dogs that placed best of show numerous times not that the akc means anything but tough competion, you know. They turned out OK not good or bad. Find a pic you like before you meet with the surgeon if you don't know for sure what you want. Take in to consideration that maybe you will have to find someone to possible keep a eye on your dog is you have.


----------



## drsven (Mar 21, 2007)

If you really like the crop look go for it. My female is uncropped and my male is cropped. I like both looks, just depends on the head and overall build of the dog. As mentioned, the worst part of the procedure is the two weeks recovery time. You'll really need to keep a close eye on your dog; keep him/her inside, bring them out to potty, and make sure they can eat/drink. I wouldn't worry so much about getting a bargin price, go to the best place in your area and get references from some local kennels. If you can't afford a *GOOD* vet then don't bother. This isn't a procedure where price should be the main concern, IMO there is nothing worse than a bad ear crop. I was lucky to find a vet in my area that had done crops for Gaff kennels and several other breeders in my area. the price was more than fair and I'm *VERY* happy with the results. Attached is a picture of Mac from back in April when he first came home from his ear crop.


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

darn he looks high lol i guess thats the anesteesha


----------



## gamecock10 (Nov 26, 2006)

If your looking for the cheapest vet then I say don't do it.....either go for the best and be willing to pay for it or don't do it at all. The last thing you want is to regret doing it because of a bad crop!


----------



## drsven (Mar 21, 2007)

TheBullBeastLover said:


> darn he looks high lol i guess thats the anesteesha


Yeah, he was pretty out of it for a good 5-6 hours after coming home. The vet gave me some pain killer drops and antibiotics to administer for 7 days, those made him pretty drowsy as well.


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

yea i know what you mean when i got butterscotch spayed she was the best dog in the world high and sudated and easy to handle =] then after 10 days after her sergury all hell broke loose lol the energy came back and came back hard lol


----------



## Crown Royal (Oct 20, 2006)

IMO - natural uncropped ears. The APBT from the start always had natural ears. If you don't like the big floppy ears don't worry most dogs grow into their ears.

















Same dog NO crop


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

OH he looks so sad( the one with the cone around his neck), Syndey just slept the first night and then was fine I had no stitches or bleeding issues they took the stitches out after a week and taped them both a week and just one for a couple of more days


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

yeahive made up my mind... im not goin to get her ears cropped, when my boyfriend got our other dogs ears done he said you have to clean their ears every day and kills them.... i cant put her through the pain of cutting them and then putting her through more pain every day...and both of her parent dont have cropped ears and they grew into them and plus ill love her the same if she no ears or big floppies lol


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Good for you! up:


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

Yay! I'm glad you've decided to keep her ears :woof:


----------



## Nation (Sep 27, 2006)

If you have a good vet your dog will not experience any pain during the cut.............

The horror stories you hear about how much pain they go through for 2 weeks isnt true either all depends how careful you maintain there wounds.

As for the whoe making the animal look even meaner or more aggressive then it should look give me a break. For One you own a pitbull ignorant people are going to be afraid no matter what. But I guess I will put a huge pink bow on the top of my guys head to make him look more friendly to the public.

Truthfully its your pet you will be looking at it for hopefully 13 yrs of your life if you like the look I wouldnt let any one sway you away from doing it.


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

its interesting what you said about the pain thing... ive never heard that side of the story its nice to have both sides. but now i cant get them done shes 4 months and the vets tell me that the older the get the harder it is to work with their ears because i guess the start harding plus her mom and dad are my sister-in-laws dogs and they both dont have their ears done and they look good. to tell yall the truth this issue about croppin her ears was always up in the air, i couldnt make up my mind but her big floppy ears have grwon on me since ive had her since she was 6weeks. everytime someone sees her they always say how cute she is with her ears and when she jumps (shes a jumper lol) they just fly all over the place and she looks so cute, or when she sleepin on the couch in the crack of one of the cushions on her back shes my little bat girl lol. me and my boyfriend both agreed that karma wouldnt be karma w/o her ears up:


----------



## Nation (Sep 27, 2006)

I am sure your dogs will grow up beautiful regardless Goodluck


----------



## gamecock10 (Nov 26, 2006)

I was circumsized and I don't remember the pain.....same thing


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

blondie03044 said:


> yeah i took her down there today and nothin went as planned... the people were mean and didnt seem to care about my dog or my wishes... so i left.... it sucks i really want it done but shes to old now... oh well shes still my little princess and ill love her w/ or w/o her ears


I'm sorry it didn't work out for you... the price though was a red flag to me from the start.

Honestly even though she is 4 months old you can still have oit done if you want. It will just most likely cost you more. personally I'd spend the money on other things for her like toys etc and keep the ears . It is however up to you. She is your dog and you are the one who has to be happy

If you want to make sure her natural ears sit correctly you can glue pr tape them to help


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

im glad you didn't go there... like patch said, the price was a dead give away. It's not that the vets that charge more are any more money hungry then the ones who do it for cheap... the ones that charge more tend to care more about the well being of your animal and they appriciate the business because they know that you could have went and had it done for 130, but they know you are seeking the best. smart decision i was worried about that girl!!!


----------

